# Questions for follow up consultation after failed ivf cycle - any tips?



## nayhay

Hi
Having just had a failed cycle of ivf I have made an appt for a follow up consultation and wondered if anyone had any tips on what questions to ask.
I am 31 years old with hypothalamic amenorrhea - haven't had regular periods since I was 17!  I was on the short protocol cetrorelix cycle with no down regulation as my oestrogen levels are naturally low.  Everything was going to plan and we were really pleased to get 13 eggs at egg collection.  The day after egg collection we were a bit disappointed to receive a call saying only 2 eggs had fertilised (5 weren't mature which left 8 mature eggs).  Due to the low fertilisation they advised us embryo transfer would be done the following day.  We arrived in the embryo transfer room to be told the fertilised eggs hadn't divided so it was up to us whether we had them put back.  Needless to say we were shocked and extremely upset.  After some cross questioning we were advised that it was the quality of my eggs that was the problem and that icsi wouldn't have provided better results.  It could just have been a bad month and we were told they wouldn't do anything different on the next cycle.  Having done a little research it appears drugs can be changed if egg quality is an issue so I'm not happy with just trying the same again and seeing how it goes.  We did decide to have the embryo transfer done but weren't surprised to get a negative result on Sunday  
Any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## Juls78

nayhay - sorry to hear about your negative cycle. have a look at the thread below- it is on the icsi board but does give a long list of questions that you may find helpful. I wish you luck in your next cyle and hope it was a blip. Maybe others can make some suggestions too. xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

julsxx


----------



## 1972

Nayhay- sorry to hear the bad news   I think naturally these things will get discussed at the follow up anyway. I would just advise writing down the questions you do what to ask as it's do easy to firget once you are in there. 

They may well offer different drugs on another cycle. I was very disappointed to find first round and long protocol and d/r possibly affected my outcome but as first round I guess they had no way of knowing and have to take the cautious route. My second cycle was quicker, easier and more responsive but still same outcome..

I'm a big believer in mother nature and fate and although we all want the obvious outcome of a Bfp at the end of the day it's mother nature that decides the outcome.. Please don't worry too much or it can consume you with what ifs... 

I hope you get the answers you need and the strength to try again. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## nayhay

Just wanted to say thank you to maisiemoo1972 and Juls78 for their advice - I'll share any helpful info I get from my follow up consultation xx


----------

